
Show HN: Respond Flow – The Mailchimp of SMS - matt_morf
https://www.respondflow.com
======
matt_morf
Hey HN,

We’re working to create a Text Message Marketing Software that:

Is accessible -A no-code solution that even our parents could use (literally
).

-Designed to make it easy to manage service requests over text (think intercom but with SMS).

-Comes with a mobile app that allows users to respond on the go.

Designed to help local businesses grow -Personalize every mass text wave with
your customers’ information to make it feel like you hand-typed each text.

-Curate lists of contacts based on customers on and offline behavior. Retarget them later with text waves that truly resonate with them.

-Automate your follow-up with flows that let you guide your customers through text campaigns as unique as they are.

Centralize marketing meets localize service -Allow users to claim one or many
local 10-digit numbers so that every storefront, sales rep, or employee can
have their own designated number.

-Group your numbers and send text waves through them to your local customers. Allow your local teams to handle the inbound service texts.

Enhanced by artificial intelligence (NLP) -ai that helps businesses understand
the emotional impact of their text messages and to connect with their
customers.

We’re inching closer to achieving some of these goals more than others, but we
are excited that what we have made to date has helped countless businesses
increase their sales, re-connect with their customers, and has made a
difference for a few during COVID.

If you have any questions you can text us at (918) 248-6020

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/respond-
flow](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/respond-flow)

